# PC vs PS3



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2009)

We all know both...but 
how many of agree dat...
PC games graphics is superior than PS3 game graphics 
to prove your points pls provide evidence...
I hope this will help to build a better gaming machine....


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

For FPS games, nothing beats keyboard + mouse. Besides, you don't want to end up paying 2.5k for each game. So I would vote for PC.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 5, 2009)

PC cause  keyboard + mouse 
games are too expensive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2009)

Krow said:


> For FPS games, nothing beats keyboard + mouse. Besides, you don't want to end up paying 2.5k for each game. So I would vote for PC.



Its true that ps3 games r too xpensive...but the poll is regarding the graphics quality 
of both...
is PS3 core-engine is good enuf to beat PC games graphics


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 5, 2009)

PC FPS+DoTA FTW!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 5, 2009)

@Krow - Nothin' better to say. 

PC FTW!! Crysis!!


----------



## Nithu (Dec 5, 2009)

Personal Computer...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys Desiibond has voted for PS3....
desiibond pls give reason for dat....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 5, 2009)

@desii - What the....!?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 5, 2009)

I will definitely go with the ps3. I will only accept that PC looks great, if i get a the equal performance and frame rates and eye-candy  in a 15K computer.

@all crysis, PC fans, relax. It is just MY opinion.

For all people who go with irrational debates that pc can kick a ps3 and 360 's asses yes it kicks. So, pause.. PC can kick every one's ass, incl. me. Becoz, PC can do every damn thing that a console does and in a better way. The only consideration is consoles will do it for long period and for in less budget when compared to pc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 5, 2009)

Ye'r right. I'm confused in buyin' a PS3 or X360. X360 = Halo series, GoW, *sigh* games. PS3 = GT5! I ain't a fan of that bald Kratos .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 5, 2009)

^ You will regret your words when you are burning in fire of Olympus for your sacrilege. I think you are one of the undead warrior of zeus gang. Beware.. Kratos is on his way to rain his wrath on the old daddy.


----------



## Moon_Raven (Dec 5, 2009)

PC is idle for FPS and RPGs while the PS3 no doubts handles sports and TPS games better, so each has its own perks and negatives.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

@ *vamsi*: I will accept that the PS3 is great if you give me new games for cheap. Initial pay is 18k for PS3, plus minimum 2.5k for a game, 1.5k if you are patient enough for Platinum ones. Since it is your gaming machine, you spend a lot more overall, when compared to the PC. A good gaming PC can be had for as less as 30k, plus most games 1k and many of them are for 699, 499, etc. Overall on the cost front PC wins for sure.


----------



## adirawat20 (Dec 5, 2009)

What do you think. It depends what is price of pc. A ps3 is compared to a 50000 pc not a cheap one. ie.

PS3 vs PC [Configuration 1]

Proc: Intel Core 2 duo E4600 \ AMD Athlon II X2 - 240 
Mobo : Gigabyte EG43M-S2H  \ Asus M3A
RAM : 2 GB DDR2 kingston .
GFX : Nvidia 8800 GT \ ATI radeon HD 3850
HDD : WD 160GB Sata \ Seagate 160GB Sata Internal
PSU : Corsair VX450W
CASE : Thermaltake Matrix

Winner= Obviously ps3

PS3 vs PC [Configuration 2]

PROC : Q8400 \Quad X4 - 920 BE
MOBO : asus P5Q-EM-DO \ 
RAM : 2x2 GB DDR2
GFX : NVIDIA GTX 260 \ ATI RADEON 4870
PSU : Corsair VX550W
CASE : CoolerMaster NV CM 690

Winner : Hard for me to decide.

PS3 vs PC [Configuration 3]

PROC= i7 - 860 \ 
MOBO = Asus Sabretooth 
RAM = 6GB 
GDX = ATI RADEON 5990
PSU = Corsair TX850W
CASE =Thermaltake Xaser VI Series

Winner pc.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 5, 2009)

^^you are comparing a 7800gtx with a 8800gt.
moreover it dosent need an i7 to beat that.an e8400 is more than sufficient to do the job.

anyways i dont have anything against the thread starter.but this topic is too old and only suits for a kid.please search the web before posting you will get the answer yourself.

anyways post no 10 makes more sense and is a nice reply to this topic.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 6, 2009)

@krow...Excellent,that is where pc kicks in because of the reduced prices in it's genre. But don't forget that if there are no console games... there will not be any more games on any platform. Coz.. for a typical multiplatform game...75%(or more.. I am not sure.. I saw it some where over internet) of the earnings come from the sale of console products. If there is no cosole, he will be ditched and no further game, if he is a small developer. The prices of games are some what Bumped up in consoles. But remember that even in 2011 a ps3/x360(hopefully) can run a game with eyecandy at enjoyable frame rates.So, did the ps3, it was released in 2001 and still played great till 2007. So, a thing i have purchased in 2006/2005, is running a game which came after 5 years of release with same efficiency which is highly impossible on PC. 

Again.. it's only my version of the story.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2009)

PS3, IMO, the argument ends at GOW, but anyway here's why
-Processing power for the price... look what you get for sub 20K, and think of how much you will need to shell out for an up to date core i7/i5 rig
-The minute you put together a top of the line gaming rig, it is already old. The PS3 will be the best around for atleast two years or so, and still pretty awesome for another two. 
-Games are way more immersive, controller easier than mouse+wsad+e/q/f etc. Compare games like Prototype and PoP on consoles and PC. Exp not better on the PC. 
-When you put in a game, it will just let you play. You dont have to worry about whether the game will work on a particular config, whether the game is optimised for NVidia or ATI cards, whether the settings in the game will mess up the gameplay, etc. The list of problems that you could potentially encounter on a PC after making a purchase is endless. When you buy a game for the PS3, you will get to play it. 
-Multiplayer gaming. You can turn and bash someone up when you lose, not possible over the network. ok, swearing at cybercafes is fun, but the configs suck.

If you are not looking at gameplay at all, and just wanna sightsee in a digital landscape, then yeah, the PC is better when it comes to graphics. Not only because of the realism, but also because of the games that show up are pretty versatile in terms of how they look. Any console game looks a little dated, donno why this happens, but I guess this is due to the release cycles. Does not make sense really, as it is easier to release a game for the console... hmm... anyway this is only for a top-end gaming rig though.


----------



## rohitshubham (Dec 6, 2009)

i gave vote to pc bcoz 
1 pc= games + education + business and mouse
1 ps3 = only gamez


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2009)

^ I've heard the hardware failure of PS3 is none. No RRoD-like errors, eh?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 6, 2009)

rohitshubham said:


> i gave vote to pc bcoz
> 1 pc= games + education + business and mouse
> 1 ps3 = only gamez



Poor guy! I think you don't know that A ps3 is a chepest bluray 2.0 player+has a broswser and messenger+runs many operating systems like ubuntu and Windows Xp


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, I concede that consoles have a longer life. But then again, I think that games are difficult to code for the PS3 and AFAIK, HL team ditched PS3 for that reason. This does not help reduce game prices. I play games on my 30k rig without even a graphics card. I am not saying that I get 100FPS, which is something I don't need at all. But that's just one more reason why the PS3 is not for me. I am not that much of a gamer.

I like the PS2 a lot. Cheaper games and console is just one of the reasons. That console was sturdy and free from RROD/YLOD. The current gen consoles with their high failure rates fail to impress me. If you ask me, for gaming, I would rather recommend a Wii than a PC, but not an Xbox 360 or a PS3. The problems are the same everywhere. It all boils down to what you prefer really.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2009)

IMO.....

PS3: 1) No upgrade required....
2) Expensive games
3) Amazing Titles (old & new)

PC: 1) Upgrade needed after every 1.5~2 yrs
2) Cheap Games
3) Building the machine gets expensive
4) Available in various flavours...(I mean 'mid-range,high-end etc)

& also there are some titles which i think wud never be available for PC...such
Ninja Gaiden,GOW etc....so PS3 fans can show  to PC fans


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

THE MOST visually awesome game Crysis' a PC exclusive! And I doubt C2 will be the same.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

Exclusive titles are the only reason to buy a console. Else its PC with an Xbox 360 wired controller.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

^Halo series (which, I think, is the most epic series ever made, it's more epic-er than Star Wars), GoW series, God oW series, inFamous (2), are there any more? Darn! GT5! Forza 3. Any more?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 7, 2009)

Shadow of colossus, Mario, Ninja Gaiden, Dante's Inferno, Legend of Zelda, Red Dead Redemption, Fight Night, Tekken, Soul Calibur, Virtua Fighter,Uncharted,Rock band,Brutal Legend, Ratchet and Clank,Metal Gear Solid, Resistance, Killzone,Little Big Planet. These are few consoles exclusives.

There are only few exclusives for Xbox becoz.. many games on 360 will make their way to windows.


----------



## rohitshubham (Dec 7, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Poor guy! I think you don't know that A ps3 is a chepest bluray 2.0 player+has a broswser and messenger+runs many operating systems like ubuntu and Windows Xp


I own a ps3 and i know the experience is not comparable to that of pc with a mouse and a keyboard


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2009)

@vamsi - Sh*t! So many? RDR's Phuced up for me . Why have I written that in my sig. when it's not comin' to PC? Darnit!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2009)

Finally we have 'Burnout Paradise' for PC....& Gears of War

1 more cons of a PC is install before u play.....& new games take more than 10GB of HDD space....

& for PS3 just insert the Disk & start playing....
& PC gamers will miss Arcade Fighting series such as KOF,Samurai SHowdown & 
Tekken 6 

if PS3 games will be priced below 1k then everybody will go for console gaming....


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2009)

You guys are forgetting the a large number of games that come out for the PC are actually meant just for the console, and it seems as if porting them to the PC was an afterthought. Anyone tried playing mini-games on a computer? It's just sad going up-up-E-Q-down-R etc...


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

Anorion said:


> You guys are forgetting the a large number of games that come out for the PC are actually meant just for the console, and it seems as if porting them to the PC was an afterthought. Anyone tried playing mini-games on a computer? It's just sad going up-up-E-Q-down-R etc...


Yeah, a major loss. Is it just me or are games not worth playing on the PC anymore? I don't remember the last time I played a game as addicting as Roadrash.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2009)

Can nebody tell which games or game are exclusive to PC only & not for console


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^Crysis!! Hell yeah!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2009)

^ typical way to be crysis geek??????

there are more awesome games then crysis like Rise of Nations, SIMS, Stalker, No One Lives For Ever, etc....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^Yeah, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s great, though I haven't played it.


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

Fanboys.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2009)

Krowboy.. 


Being a fanboy is not a bad thing.. being a irrational fan boy is what that counts....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm now for both. I love my pc as well as my PS3. But one major ps3 drawback is that games cost too much where as in pc you can got alternative ways.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

Yo Krow, we got another fanboy here!


----------



## max_demon (Dec 8, 2009)

PS3 Exclusives ftw


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 9, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> I'm now for both. I love my pc as well as my PS3. But one major ps3 drawback is that games cost too much where as in pc you can got alternative ways.



hehehehe jojo... Welcome to the club....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys is the latest PS3 game uncharted 2 (graphics) is comparable with Crysis...or not..

the gameplay is gud of this new game..i hope it will be available for PC as well.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 9, 2009)

PS3 FTW 
PC Hands Down
;p


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

@Karan: No way in hell. It looks good, but can't be compared to Crysis. Hell, somebody here will tell "Dude, it's way better than Crysis", but absolutely NO. Darn! PS3's comin' closer to PC. Maybe I'll vote for X360 over PS3 . X360 looks darn good & the graphics ain't so inferior to PS3. Microsoft Xbox 360's great, but PC Fs Universe!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

Ps3 graphics is based on the HDMI quality. If you play games in HD TVs it looks awesome.But not good enough in a common flat tv screen.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

Q: Can we use a Keyboard & mouse in PS3 or XBOX360 ?


----------



## max_demon (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ yea i have used


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 4, 2010)

Whats the drivers or it USB ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 4, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Q: Can we use a Keyboard & mouse in PS3 or XBOX360 ?



Ye'r just like me. Those controllers suck, for me. Forza 3 or GT5 with KBD is way better than X360 or Dualshock 3 controller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

And also we use joystick in a PC to get the feel of console gaming....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^feel of the console gaming?...what about the high definition gaming...fps drop in PC's, but consoles can manage them on a HDTV as well @ 1080p resolution...am i rite???


----------



## prasath_digit (Jan 18, 2010)

For graphics, nothings compares to a PC, sony touts that the RSX Reality Synthesizer in the PS3 is only just more powerful than two Geforce 6800 Ultra GPUs put together. Compare that to what the PC now has from NVIDIA and AMD, the Geforce GTX295 and the Radeon HD 5970. The Radeon HD 5970 can output @ Resolution upto 7680 X 1600 on 3 displays. AMD has demonstrated Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Dirt 2, Dragon Age Origins check the following video:- 

*www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/dragonage/video/6240861


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> For graphics, nThe Radeon HD 5970 can output @ Resolution upto 7680 X 1600 on 3 displays.



Burning Hell ya...dats awesome resolution.....


----------



## official (Feb 3, 2010)

If it is eye candy you wish then there is hardly anything that can beat PC, not only that, it is multipurpose and versatile unit. I own both Ps3, xbox 360 and a PC with AMD x2, 8800gt, 2gb ram, that i bought in 2006 and it still runs all games at high to highest settings at 1440x900 resolution(except Crysis & GTA4 ). If you have a good gfx card now, dont worry coz you can easily survive 3-5 years. Moreover PC games are cheap. I only buy exclusive console games, & that saves me a lot of money. I am not bound to any particular console coz the fighting is pointless, coz its the game that makes a console superb not the opposite. If we had God of war3 in Nintendo DS (suppose with 3d and dynamic lightning) could we ignore it???


----------



## prasath_digit (Feb 5, 2010)

official said:


> I am not bound to any particular console coz the fighting is pointless, coz its the game that makes a console superb not the opposite.



Well Said brother


----------



## colocated (Feb 15, 2010)

For most of the games i think PS3 is a better option but for playing most of the first person shooter PC is better option


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Feb 28, 2010)

i go with the ps3 all the way glory glory ps3 united  with all the pc fanboys i have answers to all your questions ... 

1. hardware : probably ps3 has a better hardware configuration than a 80k pc easily because : 

1.ps3 uses 512mb xdr ram so that is like ddrx ram .....not available for normal pc's
2.ps3 uses the cell broadband exngine which is basically a sort - of - new design architecture by IBM giving 6 physical cores with direct access to a huge amount of cache running on the same BUS.. so the probable output of the ps3 is likely same as that of the HD5980 / 5970 ...nearly 6 teraflops /second when you overclock the ps3 a little 
3.the only thing sopping the ps3 back is the blu ray read / write speeds ... which is max 52mb/s so if we can push blu-ray to hdd read speeds pc performance is gonna go all the way down....
4.currently the games for the ps3 hardle utilise more than 60% processing power .... whereas when they reach the full limit the pc is gonna suck his mobo outta power beacuse of the awespiring gfx and physics.
5.the current ps3 processor in terms of technology is about 5 years advanced than a normal desktop processor .

2. price to performance factor ..

there is still atleast 3 years time when you will be able to buy a pc within 20k to run  the recent games on 1080p with 60fps constant and full AA .AF etc...
the ps3 for the performance factor is 10x more economical than a pc 


3. the ps3 has inbuilt support for plug and play usb devices... so you have no problem playing games like killzone 2 etc with a mouse and keyboard...
also the support for usb HID devices is built by the game developers and not sony... the ps3 natively supports all HID devices 




4. titles are very expensive...
even when i am gonna buy a new ps3 after one month i am gonna look at the big hole in my wallet because of 20k for the ps3 250gb uncharted 2 bundle and addition 1.5k for killzone 2 platinum edition ... i totally agree with pc freaks that the ps3 is beaten hands down by the pc for the game price factor... the console games can never cost as much as pc games unless the method of developing games for the console is the same as the pc .... which is not possible ... otherwise what would be the need to create a console ?? 




lastly .... when you compare the ps3 to the pc as a media hub... it is THE gawd...
-ps3 has native hardware support and decoding for formats like divx ... 
-ps3 which has been hacked by geohot .. the famous reknowned hacker of the iphone has allowed him to run his own kernels and execute his own commands over the ps3 engine... thus enabling him to install operating sytems like xp etc.... just imagine with that processing power ... the ps3 has unlimited potential 

with all the pros about consoles... i think at least for the ps3 that it is the winner


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> with all the pros about consoles... i think at least for the ps3 that it is the winner


Do you want me to reply to that long message of yours or would you like to do a bit more research and then defend the PS3?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Feb 28, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Do you want me to reply to that long message of yours or would you like to do a bit more research and then defend the PS3?



dude firstly i did not get you ... and what i am saying is that until ati comes out with their 6 series cards and a 32x pci lane there is no stopping the ps3... if you think that i am bullshitting ... then i am sorry.. because all the content is researched and i would like to add that the current potential of the ps3 in terms of just graphics is better...  no hard feelings

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------

obviously i would like to add that xdr ram is available for use in pc's and nearly all good severs and HDTV's run on xdr ram ... but building a new system on xdr ram is a pretty big task .. also.... the limitation of the ps3 is that because of the 7 instruction sets.. you can not install and run many apps and operating systems ... but for graphics there is nothing that beats the ps3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2010)

I hate digging this thing up over and over again, but let me see if I still got some air left in me to do this one more time.

Kindly don't take this as a flame post, but rather some points to actually reflect upon when trying to compare a PC against a console. 



			
				NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> probably ps3 has a better hardware configuration than a 80k pc easily because


Really? If you're counting the PS3's Cell processor compared to any current desktop processor then may be YES. However, if you look at the RSX GPU, then my HD4850 could wipe the floor with it. The design is based on Nvidia's NV47 architecture which was in conjunction to 7800 series cards line up. You can compare the specs between the two if you would like. The PS3 would measly have a 250GB HDD in it and if you compare it to a 80k PC, then it could easily have 2TB HDD in it. If you add-in rest of the components for a PC, then a PS3 wouldn't be near it. 



			
				NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> 1.ps3 uses 512mb xdr ram so that is like ddrx ram .....not available for normal pc's


OK, point being? 



			
				NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> 2.ps3 uses the cell broadband exngine which is basically a sort - of - new design architecture by IBM giving 6 physical cores with direct access to a huge amount of cache running on the same BUS.. so the probable output of the ps3 is likely same as that of the HD5980 / 5970 ...nearly 6 teraflops /second when you overclock the ps3 a little


That's the CPU output and we all know that a powerful CPU alone is not enough to pull off everything. 



			
				NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> 4.currently the games for the ps3 hardle utilise more than 60% processing power .... whereas when they reach the full limit the pc is gonna suck his mobo outta power beacuse of the awespiring gfx and physics.


Do you know the currently released games aren't even true 1080p in nature? and that includes Uncharted 2, the almighty Killzone 2 (which runs at 30fps capped) and even MGS 4 doesn't provide native 1080p support. And NO, upscaling doesn't count as it's not rendering the frames at that resolution but merely strecthing the screen. I'll come to this point later on.



			
				NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> there is still atleast 3 years time when you will be able to buy a pc within 20k to run the recent games on 1080p with 60fps constant and full AA .AF etc...
> the ps3 for the performance factor is 10x more economical than a pc


My PC is over 2 years old now and it still handles native 1080p resolutions perfectly, with AA. Also there are very few games on the PS3 itself which are natively 1080p running at 60fps constant. I can only recollect Ninja Gaiden Sigma and it's sequel, off the bat. Rest everything is either at 720p or lower.



			
				NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> 3. the ps3 has inbuilt support for plug and play usb devices... so you have no problem playing games like killzone 2 etc with a mouse and keyboard...
> also the support for usb HID devices is built by the game developers and not sony... the ps3 natively supports all HID devices


WOW! Really? I didn't know that. I'm getting my PS3 Slim in some time, so let me try plugging in my USB keyboard & mouse directly to these "USB" port you speak of and blast away in Killzone 2. WRONG! There is only one way to get the USB keyboard and mouse working on a PS3 and that is to use a XFPS adapter (costing $99) and currently having support for UT3 and Resistance and not all the games. So if you have any contradicting source which states that you can directly plug the mouse and keyboard and play all the games, then pray I would like to know more about it. 



			
				NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> lastly .... when you compare the ps3 to the pc as a media hub... it is THE gawd...
> -ps3 has native hardware support and decoding for formats like divx ...
> -ps3 which has been hacked by geohot .. the famous reknowned hacker of the iphone has allowed him to run his own kernels and execute his own commands over the ps3 engine... thus enabling him to install operating sytems like xp etc.... just imagine with that processing power ... the ps3 has unlimited potential


A mid range PC can do all those stuff and much more and allow multiple OS installations. Video decoding for Divx is done even by my 3 year old Divx player. Does the PS3 natively support .mkv files? Nope everything needs to be converted to .mts format to be played in high definition. 

Now let me post my personal experience with consoles and you can either accept it or ignore it. I have played on the 360 as well as the PS3 and believe me there is hardly any difference on both consoles when it comes to majority of console only titles. Now when I play multi platform titles on the PC and their true resolution and then on console, console versions feel like sh*t. I remember getting Modern Warfare 2 on the 360 when it initially came out and then trying it on the PC. Believe me, the console version was absolutely jaggy, low texture resolution and not even close compared to the PC version.

Have you ever heard the term "dumbed down console ports?" I bet you have. There is a reason why PC gamers say this. It's because a lot of developers focus so much on console optimization that while bringing it to PC, they keep the same console like features on it. Take GTA IV for example, a classic case of a good game port gone bad, same with Bully. Halo 2 as well suffered the same thing. FIFA 2009 and 2010 for PC are friggin' PS2 ports and you can see the console versions shine more than the PC version.

I'm not against consoles. In fact, I have the 360 and soon will get my PS3 too. So it's not that I enjoy trashing them, but if you have played on a good PC with highest settings, then you would easily know why PC resolution triumphs in every way. Not YOU, nor anyone else can deny this fact. You can ask anyone on this forum and they will let you know how PC versions are usually the superior quality ones. The biggest fear when Crysis 2 was announced for consoles was that the PC version would be "dumbed down" if they focus their attention on console version, instead of PC.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ethan my dear dude.why making your fingers pain.thats why after posing once in this thread i never visited here.

no offence to anyone.
but ethan you will be amazed to know that even some experienced game critic interviewed by ign or gamespot (i dont remember correctly) at the time of e3 best game winner or something like that event.
that guy was asked why not much games are comming out for pc.i was amazed to hear even he was supporting ps3.

i cant type all those comments.but it was clear that it was purely business oriented to deceive...well..to whom...lets guess.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 1, 2010)

oh..... ethan ....dude ever heard about wikipedia ?? o_0..better read there and tell me : 

source quoted from wiki : 

" Most commercial USB controllers are compatible with the PlayStation 3 as it supports standard *USB human interface devices*. This includes gamepads, joysticks and steering wheel controllers. A limitation of this is that not all such controllers provide the same range of inputs as a Sixaxis/DualShock 3 controller (fewer buttons or joysticks for example), so may not be practical in all games. When any such controller is used with games which require sixaxis functionality or the use of the analog buttons usability is also limited. A lot PlayStation 2 games which were programmed to use the analog functionality of the PlayStation 2 controllers buttons will not accept non-analog input therefore Sixaxis or DualShock 3 controllers must be used (though this could potentially be solved with future firmware updates)."

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

dude secondly do you even know what is the bandwidth of xdr ram .... probably the normal fastest desktop ddr3 / ddr2 ram you use sucks ass with about less than 8gigabit/ second bandwidth ... xdr ram can go all the way upto 20gigabits /second .and clock speeds of 6ghz .. also its internal bandwidth is about 50gigabits/ second..actually the xdr ram is GDDRx/ ddr8 in theoritical terms (x = more than 5 faster than HD 5990's ram ) 

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

also add the fps delivered by the ps3 is part responsible beacuse of your lcd screen which limits it due to processing power... if you wait for the new generation lcd panels with 1 gigabyte xdr ram processors and intel based mobo ... you see how the ps3 sucks the **** out of any pc .... about ati 4850 and rest cards... the pci x16 lane limits your bandwidth... to the card... howeever since the ps3 is running on a single BUS it has nearly unlimited bandwitdh supply in theory... it is only bottlenecked by its basic hardware and clocks speeds

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------

and also please... for gods sake read somewhere you post about the " CPU powerful my ass it cannot do anything " you know why sony put 2x 6800ge force ultra's ? beacuse more than 70% of processing is done by the cpu core ...

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3_accessories

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------

i am currently running a mid range pc config ... and it compares nothing to the ps3 ...
i am running : 

- amd phenom II x4 955 be 
- msi 785g e53 mobo
- 4gb ddr3 ram xms 3 1600mhz
- 500gb hdd x 2 
- sapphire HD 5770
- corsair vx 550
- cooler master galdiator


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2010)

^ dude.. don't be amazed when people say Pc is superior. They mean it. And they are true.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 1, 2010)

zzz also going over 30fps makes no-sense because the eye cannot see any difference above that .... and moreover the LOD is useless for the pc eye-candy...

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------

man i am just trying to open his mind ... pc freaks are so narrow minded even i was once in the past LOL..... when i had a new pc.... but i noticed you cant keep up with the pace that technology evolves... so for once you need to accept someone is better than you

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------

well in case you did not know these are the titles which support full 1080p : 


Upcoming PS3 games that support 1080i/p output:
Blacksite: Area 51 (11/5)
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (11/5) (rumored to support 1080i)
Bladestorm: The Hundred Years War (demo 720p) (11/6)
LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga (11/6)
Assassin’s Creed (11/13)
Beowulf (11/13)
Need for Speed ProStreet (11/13) (demo 720p)
Soldier of Fortune: Payback (11/13)
WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw 2008 (11/13)
Uncharted: Drake’s Fortune (11/19)

PS3 games that support 1080i/p output:
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
Full Auto 2: Battlelines
NBA 2k7
NBA 2K8 (demo 1080, full version unconfirmed)
NBA ‘07
NBA ‘08 (Demo, full version unconfirmed)
College Hoops 2K7
Sonic (Native 720p, but will display 1080)
Gundam Wing
Ridge Racer 7
Virtua Fighter 5 (Native 720p, but will display 1080)
Tekken DR
NBA Street Homecourt (Native 720p, but will display 1080)
Virtua Tennis 3
MLB 07: the Show
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End
Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer
Rainbow Six Vegas (note- apparently it looks terrible- improper scaling bug)
The Darkness
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Transformers: The Game
All Pro Football 2k8
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Warhawk
LAIR
Skate
Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction (Demo and Full)
Clive Barker’s Jericho (Demo and Full)

Downloadable PS3 games: 
Blast Factor
Cash Guns Chaos DLX
Go! Soduku
Grand Tourismo: HD
flOw
Q*Bert
Super Rub a Dub
Mortal Kombat II
Gauntlet II
Calling all Cars
Rampage
Joust
Rampart
Championship Sprint
Go! Puzzle
Super Stardust HD
Home (Beta) (before latest update)
Piyotoma
Super Puzzle Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix
High Stakes on the Vegas Strip: Poker Edition
Pixel Junk Racers
LocoRoco Cocoreccho!
Grand Tourismo: Prologue (JP Demo)


so i guess you are wrong please use google next time ?? and dude forget the discussion i think i have enough evidence to prove my point about ps3 being better than a pc .... graphically..... not in any other way .... at least for now 

source : *www.videogamesblogger.com/2007/11/05/list-for-ps3-games-with-1080i-1080p-output-hdtv-support.htm

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

also are you trying to add that your pc can run crysis / UT3 @ 1080p all settings full with 30fps + constant ?

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

also no offence.... i am not someone who will argue without a reason... just make sure you know enough before you post about it ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> also are you trying to add that your pc can run crysis / UT3 @ 1080p all settings full with 30fps + constant ?




all settings full?!?..as if the consoles can do that..
PC's graphics win any day!

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

but when it comes to games, i think there are no games on PC or xbox 360 as good as the exclusive games on PS3...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 1, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> all settings full?!?..as if the consoles can do that..
> PC's graphics win any day!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------
> ...



well consoles cannot run at full settings but you see many things like the textures and shaders some part depend on the display you are using ... for example as i mentioned before... the new HDTV panels will be having 32-bit processing with 1 gbit xdr ram and a new architecture based on the intel p4 series... so the tv's will be able to load bigger and better frames... resulting in more detail

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------

but eventually after a certain level i mean it makes no difference since the eye can only see a specific level of LOD - level of definition that is a certain amount of definition in a certain area, so building games with higher definitions than what the eye can see are useles... like crysis ... it is a benchmark for performance.... it is not something visually appealing because if they programmed killzone 2 on the same engine and same LOD it would look like crysis in terms of visual quality... unless you can increase your eye's LOD>..

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------

@ cyborg i was just looking at your signature .... 800ghz ram ?? rofllll

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

well as far as the games are concerned at running at 30fps..... this is because they use motion blur .... motion blur is the same thing as 60fps .... but runnning a game at 60fps would actually require half the amount of processing power than motion blur ... so thank the ps3 game developers for making the graphics real to life .... also about hardware the developer of ps3 said that it is capable of running games at 120fps.... yes 120fps .... ooh..... pc fanboys.... loooks like the heat is on....
*www.gamespot.com/news/6136786.html


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> oh..... ethan ....dude ever heard about wikipedia ?? o_0..better read there and tell me :


Just one quick question? Do you think I was born yesterday and was yanking this stuff out of my arse? I know what Wikipedia is and guess what the information in there is uploaded by normal people like us and if you're using only that website as your reference then I'd suggest you better start using Google search. 



NoasArcAngel said:


> source quoted from wiki :
> " Most commercial USB controllers are compatible with the PlayStation 3 as it supports standard *USB human interface devices*. This includes gamepads, joysticks and steering wheel controllers. A limitation of this is that not all such controllers provide the same range of inputs as a Sixaxis/DualShock 3 controller (fewer buttons or joysticks for example), so may not be practical in all games. When any such controller is used with games which require sixaxis functionality or the use of the analog buttons usability is also limited. A lot PlayStation 2 games which were programmed to use the analog functionality of the PlayStation 2 controllers buttons will not accept non-analog input therefore Sixaxis or DualShock 3 controllers must be used (though this could potentially be solved with future firmware updates)."


Did you even bother reading this bit? It supports USB devices which was done even by a 9 year old PS2. So don't give me that sh*t that this technology is something new to the consoles. In practicality, if you connect a USB mouse and keyboard, then it won't turn into a PC and start playing all that the games. Do you know why? Because it's not designed for a f*ckin' WSAD configuration, that's why. 



NoasArcAngel said:


> dude secondly do you even know what is the bandwidth of xdr ram .... probably the normal fastest desktop ddr3 / ddr2 ram you use sucks ass with about less than 8gigabit/ second bandwidth ... xdr ram can go all the way upto 20gigabits /second .and clock speeds of 6ghz .. also its internal bandwidth is about 50gigabits/ second..actually the xdr ram is GDDRx/ ddr8 in theoritical terms (x = more than 5 faster than HD 5990's ram )


All I see is figures which you can keep quoting for ages, what I need is results. 



NoasArcAngel said:


> also add the fps delivered by the ps3 is part responsible beacuse of your lcd screen which limits it due to processing power... if you wait for the new generation lcd panels with 1 gigabyte xdr ram processors and intel based mobo ... you see how the ps3 sucks the **** out of any pc .... about ati 4850 and rest cards... the pci x16 lane limits your bandwidth... to the card... howeever since the ps3 is running on a single BUS it has nearly unlimited bandwitdh supply in theory... it is only bottlenecked by its basic hardware and clocks speeds


What the f*ck are you talking about? LCD screen limitation? Do you even know how frame calculation works? The PC cards are can handle true resolution of 2560x1536 and the PS3 is capped at 1080p output. Most of the games keep upscaling their 720p designed frames and it's not an LCD limitation, but a developer choice. Have you seriously given it some thought or your just copy-pasting numbers and mixing random theories off websites?



NoasArcAngel said:


> and also please... for gods sake read somewhere you post about the " CPU powerful my ass it cannot do anything " you know why sony put 2x 6800ge force ultra's ? beacuse more than 70% of processing is done by the cpu core


Do you know what calculation CPU does? and how important a GPU is in tandem to it? Complex graphic calculations at the end of the day is to be rendered by the GPU. Tell me how GTA IV runs on the PS3? Have you even played that game on the PS3? Ask a PS3 user. If the CPU does most of the work, then in that theory, it should run at 60fps easily. That game has so much texture rendering, shadow detailing, independent AI behaviour calculation etc. This could have been easily taken care of with your Cell processor, then what went wrong?



NoasArcAngel said:


> [/COLOR]i am currently running a mid range pc config ... and it compares nothing to the ps3 ...
> i am running :
> 
> - amd phenom II x4 955 be
> ...


I pity you mate, if you feel that way. I have tried both the consoles and trust me, I have been on the PC long enough to pass a judgement on it. You can ask a PS3 user yourself and then get back to me. Don't even think of rambling figures without having a personal experience, it doesn't help justify your post. What resolution do you play at? What settings do you use? Have you played multi-platform titles on the PS3 from up close and notice the aliasing issues? I suggest you buy the console and then let me know.



NoasArcAngel said:


> so i guess you are wrong please use google next time ?? and dude forget the discussion i think i have enough evidence to prove my point about ps3 being better than a pc .... graphically..... not in any other way .... at least for now


The list that you posted, have you even bothered reading up with their true resolution output over the internet? Literally, even games off the box claims to support 1080i/p resolutions and that doesn't mean they *ARE* 1080p in real time. I'd suggest you really do more reading up and learn what native 1080p support and upscaling means, this would really help brush up your reading and comprehending skills. 



NoasArcAngel said:


> zzz also going over 30fps makes no-sense because the eye cannot see any difference above that .... and moreover the LOD is useless for the pc eye-candy...


Do you know why we need a constant 60fps to balance the gameplay? It's because when there is a graphic intensive scene taking place, the frames tend to take a hit and if it's capped at 30fps, then god help you when it drops. I have witnessed it first hand with console ports on PC. Also don't tell me you can make out when the game is running at 60fps and when it's on 30fps. Try playing Ninja Blade on console which is locked at 30fps and play it on the PC with highest settings and then talk to me. You'll realise the smooth gameplay. 



NoasArcAngel said:


> man i am just trying to open his mind ... pc freaks are so narrow minded even i was once in the past LOL..... when i had a new pc.... but i noticed you cant keep up with the pace that technology evolves... so for once you need to accept someone is better than you


Open my mind? If you even bothered reading up my earlier post then I have clearly mentioned that I own a next-generation console and have also used the PS3. So this is not something which is new to me. I have been using consoles since they first started, so I'm not a first timer to gaming world. You know what I hate? I hate it when people actually don't use the console and pass judgement about PC. When I bought my 360, the first thing I tried to analyse was the PC users constant comments of how poorly games are rendered on it and trust me, if you view it from a close distance, then you'll really know how bad they look. PC is and will always be crisp, unless the game itself is poorly coded. 

Last but not the least, this is not a competition of being "better than someone", it's about knowing the truth when it's staring right in front of you and accepting it.



NoasArcAngel said:


> also are you trying to add that your pc can run crysis / UT3 @ 1080p all settings full with 30fps + constant ?


I play at 1920x1080 with high settings and I get 38fps. UT3 is locked at 60fps, so that doesn't even count, my 7900GT could trash that game at 39fps back then. This card wouldn't even need to fart at 1920x1080 to get 60fps in UT3.

Also FYI, nothing is constant, frame drops occur in every platform. If you didn't notice it, then you probably haven't benchmarked it.  



NoasArcAngel said:


> well consoles cannot run at full settings but you see many things like the textures and shaders some part depend on the display you are using ... for example as i mentioned before... the new HDTV panels will be having 32-bit processing with 1 gbit xdr ram and a new architecture based on the intel p4 series... so the tv's will be able to load bigger and better frames... resulting in more detail


Do you have any source which supports this claim? It's weird how PS3 games are being restricted by the LCD panel strength whereas the PC is blowing it's wind out with those same panels and an "inferior" hardware according to your theory.



NoasArcAngel said:


> well as far as the games are concerned at running at 30fps..... this is because they use motion blur .... motion blur is the same thing as 60fps .... but runnning a game at 60fps would actually require half the amount of processing power than motion blur ... so thank the ps3 game developers for making the graphics real to life .... also about hardware the developer of ps3 said that it is capable of running games at 120fps.... yes 120fps .... ooh..... pc fanboys.... loooks like the heat is on...


Oh WOW! It's been 4 years since it's release and I'm yet to see any game cross 60fps mark or most games crossing 30fps mark. But anyway I'll hold onto that thought till the game actually comes out. 120fps was it again? Wake me up when the time is right. Hope it's not after we get the PS4. 

PS: Motion Blur is available on the PC as well and Mass Effect 2 still runs at a 58fps despite me using it. Again this is @1080p with every detail maxed out. Blur is a visual effect and doesn't necessarily translate into graphics being life like. The level of detail to the to surrounding and character does _a la_ Crysis.

One small advice before you post more figures and specifications of what the PS3 is "capable of" and what not. Get the console, use it and play a multi-platform title on it and PM me the result. If you think there isn't any difference, then I'll certainly have a wall ready to bash my head against it.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2010)

> 2x 6800ge


for what?? ps3.. actually its 7800gtx.

ethan leave it buddy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2010)

^^He might have found that out on wikipedia!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok.. I am not trying to prove myself as a noob, but the way Nvidia calls Reality Synthesizer(RSX) is 2 X 6800gtx. I watched a press meet(conducted in 2005) in youtube in which Nvidia's CEO stating that ps3 has 2 world's Fastest GPUs( and the slides in the background changes to 2 X 6800gtx ). Ofcouse 6800gtx was the fastest GPU in 2005 

And I can't deny the fact that In the games like GTA IV, having a superior processor pays off. I mean... there is lot of physics, AI to calcluate. Having a CPU with multiple Cores or SPEs pays off. 

I played GTA IV in both PS3 and PC, and PS3 edition is nowhere near the pc. I think.. If Rockstar managed to develop the game for PS3 instead of porting it from x360 would have made a drastic difference(thank you MS).

And when it comes to GTA IV, Core 2 Duo E6800 + 9600gt at stock < Core 2 quad q8200 + 9400gt at stock. That is my personal experience.

Still.. PC rules any thing at any time.



> i am currently running a mid range pc config ... and it compares nothing to the ps3 ...
> i am running :
> 
> - amd phenom II x4 955 be
> ...



Dude.. pass your PC to me. I would love to pay you with a brand new PS3. Before stating something just think about it. Holy hell!!! HD 5770 and PII X4 BE and 4GB DDR3 RAM!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2010)

^I would like him to give that to me . DX11 GPU which's more than enough for 1440x900, a great proccy for gamin' & 4 gigs of DDR3 RAM is my dream.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2010)

> but the way Nvidia calls Reality Synthesizer(RSX) is 2 X 6800gtx. I watched a press meet(conducted in 2005) in youtube in which Nvidia's CEO stating that ps3 has 2 world's Fastest GPUs( and the slides in the background changes to 2 X 6800gtx ).



well i dont have a clue then i have read its architecture.and AFAIK its born out of 7800gtx.
Though i dont trust every site but still you can google it out.



> Ofcouse 6800gtx was the fastest GPU in 2005



ER..no 7800gtx was released in 2005. therefore it was the fastest.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 1, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just one quick question? Do you think I was born yesterday and was yanking this stuff out of my arse? I know what Wikipedia is and guess what the information in there is uploaded by normal people like us and if you're using only that website as your reference then I'd suggest you better start using Google search.
> 
> Did you even bother reading this bit? It supports USB devices which was done even by a 9 year old PS2. So don't give me that sh*t that this technology is something new to the consoles. In practicality, if you connect a USB mouse and keyboard, then it won't turn into a PC and start playing all that the games. Do you know why? Because it's not designed for a f*ckin' WSAD configuration, that's why.
> 
> ...



@other guys .... the RSX is actually based on the G70 chipset... so it's a combination of both the 6800gtx ultra processing power and 7800gtx core...


oh... wow... look at that dude.... hm... we got serious competition here 

1st. you wrote that you need a xfps adapter to run use a mouse and keyboard on a ps3... so looks like you are contradicting what you yourself said .... that you know that **** and all that ass yanking ....

2nd. figures is all i can quote unless you can build a cpu based on xdr ram for less than 10,000 $ .....because xdr ram is nearly 10x cost of the current available *FASTEST and most EXPENSIVE ddr3 ram per gigabyte *

3rd. tell me one thing if lcd screens did not have limitations why did they introduce *V-SYNC*? use your brains a little.....and for your info the lcd screen plays a major part in the image rendering... get a new sony  
bravia engine 4 panel with 1gigabyte xdr ram and the new processing and use a old standard LCD same size... just notice the difference in the definition and the shades colours... etc... obviously ... since the ps3 is pre-rendering the frames your lcd screen plays a big part.... example.... when you play a game using a computer... your GPU already renders the full frame and sends it to your display... but it works differently in the playstation 3 ... AFAIK

4th. yes i know how cpu and gpu calculation work.... by processsing the game physics and other elements like shaders...shadows lightning HDR etc... and no i am not mixing up theories... also i would like to add that the ps3 rsx does not natively support shader models... so you get the point i hope... ? btw i checked about the GTA4 ..... and tell you what i noticed... the game developers are toooo god-damn lazy.. if they would have built and programed GTA4 with proper utilisation of the ps3 hardware... it would turn out to be 2times better than the pc .... btw... if you did not know apart from pc's where  the process for game designing is fairly easy... the sdk of consoles are a world apart.... they are totally different algorithms ....ask some game developer... the games developed for the pc obviously fully optimize the processing power the pc has to offer... but they have not been able to do that with the ps3.. however if you compare some ps2 titles in their time you might understand that the ps2 was the big daddy of graphics horsepower because the developers were sucking every bit of the power to churn out out of the world gfx .. also the ps3 has potential your pc config can go max 58? .... the ps3 can churn out 120....but there must be some reason why they are not uncapping the fps ...


5th. i  agree that the games becomes smoother at more fps... but on the ps3 do you feel that the game is jittery ?? the level of detail is high enough and it cannot go any higher than that for at least 2 years to come.... 

6th. i suppose if i write on the packaging of the *TV 1080p THIS IS 1080p yeahh !! no joking  * then it does not support *FULL HD?* according to what you mean to say...


and please use google... even the console owners and the game critics are cribbing on how badly the gta version of the ps3 is designed... *please please... i pity you use your brains and GOOGLE*

@ otherz lol you drooling at my pc config?? ROFL..... there are guys out there running quad  4x HD 5990 and amd phenom II x4 overclocked to 8ghz.... and what 32gb ddr3 ram ?? hmm but then also they are not satisfied with the performance.. they want more... dunno why waise i was wondering what would be their electricity bill .....

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

and for your information i already know what upscaling means... and i think you need to read more and spend less time on the thread without adequate knowledge...

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

also going upto resolutions more than 1080p is useles... unless you have a 10meter x 10 meter screen.... on which you can blow up every single pixel and detail it remains useless regardless of what processing power the gpu has OR NOT ... it is the same thing as owning a Ferrari but having no place to drive it .... whereas the other guy has a lancer evo X fully modded faster acceleration and drifting.. so he wins... and he can use his car everywhere...

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

also i am in no mood to argue just for the sake of arguing and declaring who is better... the thing is that i represent what is right and correct.... so if you think the pc wins hands down   close the issue and call it a tie ... at least that's what i would do ... no hard feelings i hope ?

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

also they cannot push 120 fps because there is no true 120 hz refresh rate LCD.... maybe if you wait a year or 2 we will be seeing what the ps3 is really capable of..

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

the current 200 hz panels you must have heard of .. run by inserting a new frame created by the image processor of the screen ... that's actually usless... because running the same media @ true 100hz s-ips panel would give far better results...

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

dude have you ever played cs 1.6? have you seen the frame rate?? ? it remains constant and goes down max by 1 fps ex... fps_max 101 in console would give 101-100fps.... not below 100... on a fairly average system...

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

and as far as wiki is concerned all the entries people post are checked if the guys think something is wrong there is written citation needed.......

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

the difference between how the processing works in a pc and how the processing works is a ps3 is totally different man.... in a pc you have your cpu processing raw data giving the physics part to the gpu to calculate rest it calculates... but in a ps3 ... the BUS IS THE SAME MAN... dont you understand ??? THE BUS IS THE SAME.... so in a ps3 the information's being jointly processed by the cpu and gpu core ... on the same board and BUS.... so the work load is divded..... between the cpu and gpu which have specific functions ...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2010)

here it is...

*i49.tinypic.com/28u2s1f.jpg

I watched the video again...

[youtube]3NnhyZkdBTM[/youtube]


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2010)

^^dude they means its roughly equivalent to or powerful than.

actually its based on NV47 Chip.which were used for the architecture of 7800.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2010)

Does it mean that RSX was first designed and then 7800 used the same technology as RSX? Coz.. If they have introduced RSX with the help of 7800 they would have stated it as based on 7800.

Any way I am not a geek to know about all this stuff. Sorry I have stated something wrong.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2010)

> If they have introduced RSX with the help of 7800 they would have stated it as based on 7800.



dont go on to these statements too seriously.sometimes they even dont know what they are stating (common mistake sometimes) or it has some hidden alternate meaning.

alright tried to google it and its the first page that poped up.and fortunately wiki has given this info correctly.

read here :- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSX_'Reality_Synthesizer'

though i dont trust this much but you can peek here too.:- *news.teamxbox.com/xbox/9126/PlayStation-3-GPU-Less-Powerful-than-GeForce-7800/

*www.tomshardware.com/forum/186415-29-power-questions


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 2, 2010)

so guys to clear your doubts... i did some research and this is what i think it is ... 

this is what is quoted in wikipedia : 

" *Sony staff were quoted in PlayStation Magazine saying that the "RSX shares a lot of inner workings with NVIDIA 7800 which is based on G70 architecture. Since the G70 is capable of carrying out 136 shader operations per clock cycle, the RSX was expected to feature the same number of parallel pixel and vertex shader pipelines as the G70, which contains 24 pixel and 8 vertex pipelines.*
NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang stated during Sony's pre-show press conference at E3 2005 that the RSX is twice as powerful as the GeForce 6800 Ultra " 

also the codename for 78xx series is G70 aka NV47 so no confusion there...

so what i am thinking is that the RSX is not actually the 7800gtx.... *it is based on the same architecture... * obviously the if the sony people went to nvidia and just put the 7800gtx as it is it would be coughing to play any games at 1080p at single digit FPS....so the ram timings in the ps3 and the fill rate are supposedly different than the 7800gtx... most probably a core and xdr ram change... so it gives a 10x performance increment at that clock speed....

also i researched about the 6800 gtx ultra .. what they state is that more than 2 6800 ultra's so that is equal to : 32 pipelines and 12 vertex processors..if you put 2x 6800ultra's in 2 x16 lanes..... so it actually looks like a *scaled down version of the 7950gx2* with 6 less vertex processors and shaders..... 

omfg ... thats awesome horsepower man... omfg......

also the top hardware reviewers have stated that the 7800gtx is one of the most technologically advanced gfx card and processor to be built...

" *According to PC World, the 7800 GTX was "one of the most complex processors ever designed". The GPU had 302 million transistors (the Athlon 64 X2 4800+ CPU has 233.2 million transistors), along with 24 pixel and 8 vertex shaders.This card included new standard features, such as subsurface scattering, HDR lighting, and radiosity, to name a few.* " 

*so the conclusion is that the RSX running inside the ps3 is probably based on the same processor design as the 7xxx series cards most probably running a scaled down / similar 7950gx2 core alongwith xdr ram to make it equal to todays current gen gfx cards*....

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

woooohooooo guys any gpu doing 16x MSAA??? beat that ....

ps3 does 16x MSAA with all settings full that is awesome imbalance un-explainable gfx power ... 

*gamer.blorge.com/2010/01/05/ps3-smoothing-beyond-that-of-high-end-pc-graphics-card/

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

woooohooooo guys any gpu doing 16x MSAA??? beat that ....

ps3 does 16x MSAA with all settings full that is awesome imbalance un-explainable gfx power ... 

*gamer.blorge.com/2010/01/05/ps3-smoothing-beyond-that-of-high-end-pc-graphics-card/


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 2, 2010)

woooohooooo guys any gpu doing 16x MSAA??? beat that ....

ps3 does 16x MSAA with all settings full that is awesome imbalance un-explainable gfx power ... 

*gamer.blorge.com/2010/01/05/ps3-smoothing-beyond-that-of-high-end-pc-graphics-card/


[


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2010)

Here we go again!



NoasArcAngel said:


> 1st. you wrote that you need a xfps adapter to run use a mouse and keyboard on a ps3... so looks like you are contradicting what you yourself said .... that you know that **** and all that ass yanking ....


Either your reading skills are really poor or your not ready to understand what I'm trying to say. XFPS adapter is an additional accessory needed for mouse and keyboard support to actually customise 'A' particular game. When you said PS3 has "support" for HID devices, then it doesn't out rightly support keyboard and mouse out of the box configuration for gaming. Do you know how much pain it is to actually get these accessories to work properly with game and not to mention it's compatibility rate? 



NoasArcAngel said:


> 2nd. figures is all i can quote unless you can build a cpu based on xdr ram for less than 10,000 $ .....because xdr ram is nearly 10x cost of the current available *FASTEST and most EXPENSIVE ddr3 ram per gigabyte *


*I specifically asked this was because this was all you had to show in defence and I don't see any strong results. Tell me before buying the console, do you see these specs and buy it or do you look at the exclusive titles and buy it? I for sure would go for the latter. I totally forgot, you were going to buy the console, correct? Tell me, are you planning to buy multi-platform titles for it which also come out on the PC? 

I can talk about infinite possibilities of what a PC can churn out, but I know that it's already been done. Multiple monitor support for expanded resolutions, Stereo 3D gaming etc. You are just sticking to numbers and XYZ possibilities that PS3 "can" do, not has done. 



NoasArcAngel said:



			3rd. tell me one thing if lcd screens did not have limitations why did they introduce V-SYNC? use your brains a little.....and for your info the lcd screen plays a major part in the image rendering... get a new sony  
bravia engine 4 panel with 1gigabyte xdr ram and the new processing and use a old standard LCD same size... just notice the difference in the definition and the shades colours... etc... obviously ... since the ps3 is pre-rendering the frames your lcd screen plays a big part.... example.... when you play a game using a computer... your GPU already renders the full frame and sends it to your display... but it works differently in the playstation 3 ... AFAIK
		
Click to expand...

You keep saying it works differently in PS3 over and over again. OK, I'll take it that everything works differently on this console. So you're saying even the brightest of the modern day LCD's aren't good enough for a PS3 to display it's 1080p resolution? *cough* 720p *cough*  

WOW! Now this I need to really witness in a couple of years now. 



NoasArcAngel said:



			4th. yes i know how cpu and gpu calculation work.... by processsing the game physics and other elements like shaders...shadows lightning HDR etc... and no i am not mixing up theories... also i would like to add that the ps3 rsx does not natively support shader models... so you get the point i hope... ? btw i checked about the GTA4 ..... and tell you what i noticed... the game developers are toooo god-damn lazy.. if they would have built and programed GTA4 with proper utilisation of the ps3 hardware... it would turn out to be 2times better than the pc .... btw... if you did not know apart from pc's where  the process for game designing is fairly easy... the sdk of consoles are a world apart.... they are totally different algorithms ....ask some game developer... the games developed for the pc obviously fully optimize the processing power the pc has to offer... but they have not been able to do that with the ps3.. however if you compare some ps2 titles in their time you might understand that the ps2 was the big daddy of graphics horsepower because the developers were sucking every bit of the power to churn out out of the world gfx .. also the ps3 has potential your pc config can go max 58? .... the ps3 can churn out 120....but there must be some reason why they are not uncapping the fps ...
		
Click to expand...

Wait so you mean to tell me you have actually spoken to game developer who has explained to you how complex game development for console is as opposed to PC coding? I thought the game developers try to optimise the maximum potential for consoles these days as opposed to PC. Case in point: All the busted console ports are just being dumped on PC. Except for Capcom and a few other developers who actually bother holding back their releases and optimise their games to realise the true potential for PC gaming. Haven't you read game developers interviews or heard them speak how PC development requires a lot of work and more detail goes into enhancing the graphical capability? It's because they know how it would look on it. So I don't see any excuse as to why game developers can't spend enough time on the console coding when it's now a major platform for their development. 

Regarding you FPS query, PC can push frame rates of above 200+ but that's besides the point. PC has been there, done that. So PS3 has got some ground to cover before it plans to cross that barrier. 

As for PS2, well even during it's time PC gaming was vastly superior in terms of graphical prowess as opposed to it. Xbox had better specifications when it released, than the PS2, however due to sh*tty title line up, it failed. PS2 had pushed the envelope of it's power with God of War I, II and Black. God of War had come out exactly after 4 years of it's console launch. Same goes for God of War 3 now. So let's wait and see how much envelope is pushed time time. From the preview, it looks stunning.  



NoasArcAngel said:



			5th. i  agree that the games becomes smoother at more fps... but on the ps3 do you feel that the game is jittery ?? the level of detail is high enough and it cannot go any higher than that for at least 2 years to come....
		
Click to expand...

You to actually play on it to experience it. 



NoasArcAngel said:



			6th. i suppose if i write on the packaging of the TV 1080p THIS IS 1080p yeahh !! no joking   then it does not support FULL HD? according to what you mean to say...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about a TV. It's about the game's box. BTW on a TV it's mean that it can accept signals upto 1080p on the console games, it doesn't necessarily translate to the same thing. The box may say 1080i support, but in reality it's 720p. I don't think you're ready to understand what I'm trying to say. Anyway, here's a link that can enlighten you (hopefully!):
*forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=46241

Check out the list of titles which natively support 1080p and which games are rendered on lower resolutions on the console. I hope this clears your doubt now. You'll also understand why it's really sad that consoles that "may" be having the potential to raise the graphics bar, are being rendered at such pathetic resolutions. 



NoasArcAngel said:



			and please use google... even the console owners and the game critics are cribbing on how badly the gta version of the ps3 is designed... please please... i pity you use your brains and GOOGLE

Click to expand...

*SIGH* I don't think you get my point. It's been poorly optimised for PC as well. However, it looks and runs far better on the PC with all the customisations. It's not just GTA but pretty much every multi-platform title which has come out, looks and runs much better on the PC as opposed to PS3, FIFA being the exception. I don't see why no god dam game developer till now is trying to utilise all the spec power that you keep blabbering about. Is this a conspiracy theory? 



NoasArcAngel said:



			@ otherz lol you drooling at my pc config?? ROFL..... there are guys out there running quad  4x HD 5990 and amd phenom II x4 overclocked to 8ghz.... and what 32gb ddr3 ram ?? hmm but then also they are not satisfied with the performance.. they want more... dunno why waise i was wondering what would be their electricity bill
		
Click to expand...

I don't know of these guys you speak of and not sure how you concluded they are not satisfied with their specs, but the main moto of PC gamers is to get value for your money. I paid 12 grand for my card back when it came out and it still plays many of the titles properly. It's been 2 years now. I got it's worth and for the IQ it has provided with games, I'm entirely satisfied. I know what it's capabilities are and I appreciate that. So I'm not one of those cribathons who keep complaining of hardware being outdated with a few months of buying it. 



NoasArcAngel said:



			and for your information i already know what upscaling means... and i think you need to read more and spend less time on the thread without adequate knowledge
		
Click to expand...

*facepalm* Really? Then why do I have to keep repeating myself with the native and upscaling aspect of PS3's resolution? 



NoasArcAngel said:



			also going upto resolutions more than 1080p is useles... unless you have a 10meter x 10 meter screen.... on which you can blow up every single pixel and detail it remains useless regardless of what processing power the gpu has OR NOT ... it is the same thing as owning a Ferrari but having no place to drive it .... whereas the other guy has a lancer evo X fully modded faster acceleration and drifting.. so he wins... and he can use his car everywhere...
		
Click to expand...

You can easily make out the difference even on a measly 24 inch screen with full 1080p support by looking up close on it. Try it when you get the PS3 and you'll notice what I'm talking about. 

BTW the analogy is flawed. If you run try to "upscale" a 720p based game, you won't be too happy with the result on a very large screen. I think you'll understand the concept once you get the console and play a multi-plat title like Modern Warfare 2 on both platforms and then tell me which is superior and crisp. 




NoasArcAngel said:



			also i am in no mood to argue just for the sake of arguing and declaring who is better... the thing is that i represent what is right and correct.... so if you think the pc wins hands down   close the issue and call it a tie ... at least that's what i would do ... no hard feelings i hope ?
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, but I resented the tone with which you started the argument and frankly it was getting a bit irritating. You need to experience it first hand before passing a judgement. I'm not trying to win a battle here, I'm only presenting the truth. But obviously you are just trying to put across what the PS3 is "capable" of doing and not what it has done. So at this point, I don't see on what basis you even have to push this argument further. I can speak of endless possibilities of what PC could do, but I don't want to make bigger claims that I would have to eat my words out later on, when the whole spec talk got wasted to nothing.

If you think that I'm against the PS3 or a blinded PC fanboy, then you couldn't be more wrong. I have experienced this first hand and letting you know from personal experience. If you still don't want to accept it, then it's you're call. I admire the PS3 for it's exclusive titles and had it not been for them, I wouldn't have even bothered buying the console. I can bet you every single title which is currently available for the PS3 can easily be made for PC as well. So it's not like the PS3 is some godly machine in which the exclusives made for it, can only work on it.



NoasArcAngel said:



			also they cannot push 120 fps because there is no true 120 hz refresh rate LCD.... maybe if you wait a year or 2 we will be seeing what the ps3 is really capable of..
		
Click to expand...

I'll wait, just like I have been doing for the past 4 years or so now. It's time for me to get the console, let's see what barrier it would cross. 



NoasArcAngel said:



			dude have you ever played cs 1.6? have you seen the frame rate?? ? it remains constant and goes down max by 1 fps ex... fps_max 101 in console would give 101-100fps.... not below 100... on a fairly average system...
		
Click to expand...

Never been interested in that game. Can you tell me what was the point you were trying to put across?



NoasArcAngel said:



			and as far as wiki is concerned all the entries people post are checked if the guys think something is wrong there is written citation needed.......
		
Click to expand...

I can edit an info in it right now and you won't even know what I changed unless you go through it completely and re-edit it.*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 2, 2010)

okay... well as far as the figures are concerned maybe you can go here and check..
also i meant that the ps3 natively supprts all HID's i was not talking about games, i think i mentioned that the support for the keyboard and the mouse is developed by the game developer.... 


wikipedia.. 

" Performance
Initial clock rate at 400 MHz. 600 MHz, 800 MHz with 1066 MHz planned for the future.
Octal Data Rate (ODR): Eight bits per clock cycle per lane.
*Each chip provides 8, 16, or 32 programmable lanes, providing up to 230.4 Gbit/s (28.8 GB/s)* " 

so that is roughly 25gb/s per lane.... now assume even if you have 2 lanes that is 128mb xdr x2 that means 50gb/s... roughly 500gbit/s bandwidth...

the point i am trying to make is that till 2 years until xdr ram platforms are available for the pc .... the ps3 is the king of the hill in the gfx department...also obviously i check the titles available for the console and the processing power.... 

at max ddr2 ram @ 1200 mhz turn out 8gbit/s per gigabyte of ram... so you see the difference 

secondly what i mean to say is that there is a world of difference in how the ps3 displays images and your pc does... so you agreed to that what i want to add more is that the bigger the buffer for the shaders and lightning etc... and the better the image processing unit the better graphics the ps3 will churn out .... 

thirdly i have not spoken to any game developer but as i have read and talked to many people, generally the designing of the game physics and graphics is based on c++ and engines.... what you need to understand is that the amount of money game developers make for a pc title is 10 times what they make for a console title... so for every console game they publish they spend more amount of money... and get less returns... that's why... also the quality of the game depends pretty much on the programmers and developers... like this game for the ps3 could do 16x MSAA with 60 fps @ 1080p tell me a card below 10 k which can do that for the same game.... so you understand... there is a lot of difference for all the game developers might say... it is fairly easy to design the games for a pc.... and i agree that since standard gpu's have different ways of processing gfx... the work required is more but they can get higher results also....plus you dont seem to think about the point that the gpu technology does not evolve so fast. like shader models... direct x have been there for ages..... but the hardware in a ps3 is totally different ofcourse i dont mean to say that it does not have shader models... but the libraries and access restrictions are totally different... 

fourth as far as fps is concerned why dont you find me a rig which runs cod modern warfare 2 @ full settings with 4 displays at 200fps ?? dude it aint about just the fps... since you mentioned the fps i gave a suitable arguement in defence 

fifth if you are using a good lcd panel see the difference when you get close... the smaller the panel and the higher the pixel / area density the sharper the image rendered will be.... so i mean to say that the current gpus pushing res over 1080p ... until you dont have such a big display whats the use.... 

sixth about the cs 1.6 fps thing i wanted to prove that how stable the fps is even for multi platform titles... you can get easily 100fps stable on a pc as well as on the ps2 which runs half life ...

seventh yes i know about the i/p thing.... what i am saying is that if a game box says it is 1080p then i suppose the game developers are not people who will write that if the game does not support that resolution ?> 

eight yes i am gonna buy a ps3 and lemme say what you say is right or wrong i am going to get killzone 2 ucnharted 2 and maybe dirt2 [ cross - playform title ] maybe i can compare the game play with my pc ... then let me get back to you...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> eight yes i am gonna buy a ps3 and lemme say what you say is right or wrong i am going to get killzone 2 ucnharted 2 and maybe dirt2 [ cross - playform title ] maybe i can compare the game play with my pc ... then let me get back to you...


This is all I'm asking for before you even pass a comment on PC's capability. As you can see, I'm clearly not interested in numbers. As an end-user, all I expect is the IQ and the performance of the game to be up to the mark. If you're getting Dirt 2, then make sure you get the PC version too and crank it up to the maximum setting on your PC and tell me how crisp the detail look compared to the PS3. Also which monitor are you currently using? At least we know what kind of real estate we're dealing with. 

I'll possibly be getting mine (PS3) in a couple of days as well. So really excited to play Heavy Rain and Uncharted.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 2, 2010)

hmm m currently using a samsung 19incher it is 920nw ... and a lcd that is LG with s-ips panel

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------

what screen are you using ? if possible play ps3 on a 32inch Full HD display... and play the same thing on a 37inch display you will see the difference in crispness of the game...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2010)

^Whoa...i didn't know this thread will get so much hotter...

PC : 28 points as above.....

@ NoasArcAngel  : hey pls check dat when PS3 was released (2005) & u know very well moore's law...
so wats the point in PS3 support...everybody knows PC is better than PS3 if u dont hate the bulkiness or space constraint...

the ultimate PC can do anything & even by large margin...


----------



## Nithu (Mar 3, 2010)

@Ethan_Hunt & @NoasArcAngel 
thanks both of you ... my brain is filled with very good information... and i'm still using 7800GTX, yea its the most amazing graphics card ever:glass-jumping:...

BTW *PC* FTW ...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

yea... guys i think we call it a tie?? for today at least. lol i cant believe i am saying this, it sounds like a moron who just beat moore at his laws of physics  .the greatest drawback of technology is also it's greatest plus point. 

also for the rest.... nithu the ps3 core is a 7950gx2 core ... so be a little proud you can hold your head higher, in glory for some time to come.

yea pc fanboys, looks like the time of the ps3 is over... and hopefully sony makes a revolutionary console which keeps up with technology in pace and ahead of time...

BTW you guys checked out God Of War III ??? looks like the ps3 is gonna have another bashing console port, sorry pc fanboys... this one ain't for you


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 3, 2010)

It wasn't about winning or losing anything in the first place, at least not for me. All I care is we all learn something out of it. These versus threads usually have a rather aggressive effect and this is the only reason why I try to avoid them. But all is well that ends well. So I guess we can all go back to what we do best, GAME! 

_*heads off to play Mass Effect 2*_


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

yes... and i found some really interesting articles you might wanna take a loot at for everyone who read this thread this is a must.. 

source 1 : 

*www.qj.net/qjnet/playstation-3/haynes-killzone-2-not-close-to-maxing-out-ps3.html


source 2 

*www.qj.net/qjnet/news/crysis-to-take-full-advantage-of-ps3s-power.html

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

yea i also i agree it ain't about winning or losing unless we get to exchange information and keep our grey matter ready for any such debates about who's who of who :d ...

hmm i need to study .. class X boards...zzz sad


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

^*clears throat* PS3 produces superb quality games like KZ2 and U2, I mean, the devs. of Phucin' Sony CE. There is so much hype 'bout GOWIII sayin' it's THE best graphics one has ever seen, what the hell!? Did they ever play Crysis? Anyway, PC is the absolute winner, if you see from all sides. It's the only platform in which games are better than real-life, don't get me wrong here, understand what I mean. It can do every-Phucin'-thin' you want it to do. Can PS3 do printin' work? Create docs. for ye'r Class X examination papers? What it can do is only game and game. And game. I know 'bout that Linux and all that sh*t. 20K for just gamin' ain't worth the money. Just as Ethan said, my PC too is an old PC which can play BC2 with max settings and get 45-60 fps and it's miles better than the graphics of PS3 or X360. 

The hell!? I didn't mean to start an argument again. NoasArcAngel, read for ye'r exams, boi! Don't make your temp. go high. You can argue all you want in 2013 when PS4 arrives. Praisin' it's "greatness" but, PC will have Windows 8 or 9 with DX12 or DX13, which will again kick PS4's a$$! 

Goodbye.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 4, 2010)

well yeahhh let's see who kiks who's gpu


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2010)

^*sigh* You win. Everybody's fallin' in to the dreadful "PS3 Trap" and I guess you're right.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 6, 2010)

man you win..... i loose ........ i am not falling into the ps3 trap anyways... nvidia got beaten bt ati pretty badly... so best of luck with that fanboy...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 6, 2010)

God Of War ... End Of Discussion :-w


----------



## trivisingh (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I have a PS3 as well as an Alienware Laptop for PC Gaming, and I play games on my LCD TV with both of them, even the PC games. Now I love both my PS3 as well as my laptop for gaming and I would be hard pressed to choose one over the other, But I can definetly vouch that the graphics on the PC games are much better than the PS3. Almost all of the PS3 games run at 720p resolution and the textures used in the games are somewhat low res, but on the PC the graphics are pin sharp when run at 1080p resolution. I have played games like Batman Arkham Asylum and Resident Evil 5, and the graphics were definetly better than the PS3 version. 

Having said that, I would say that nothing could beat the PS3 as an inexpensive gaming solution and at the end of the day I enjoy gaming on the PS3 as much as I enjoy it on the PC, especially the PS3 exclusive titles (waiting desperately for GOW 3....), but if a game has both a PC and a PS3 version, I would definetly go with the PC one, provided the port is good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

trivisingh said:


> Well I have a PS3 as well as an Alienware Laptop for PC Gaming, and I play games on my LCD TV with both of them, even the PC games. Now I love both my PS3 as well as my laptop for gaming and I would be hard pressed to choose one over the other, But I can definetly vouch that the graphics on the PC games are much better than the PS3. Almost all of the PS3 games run at 720p resolution and the textures used in the games are somewhat low res, but on the PC the graphics are pin sharp when run at 1080p resolution. I have played games like Batman Arkham Asylum and Resident Evil 5, and the graphics were definetly better than the PS3 version.
> 
> Having said that, I would say that nothing could beat the PS3 as an inexpensive gaming solution and at the end of the day I enjoy gaming on the PS3 as much as I enjoy it on the PC, especially the PS3 exclusive titles (waiting desperately for GOW 3....), but if a game has both a PC and a PS3 version, I would definetly go with the PC one, provided the port is good.



+1 for above comment....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

but dude he is using a alienware.... ALIENWARE.... what performance ratio do you expect with that of your new computer? even my 6 month old pc beats the hell outta your pc.... 
anyways i think we ended the discussion and called it a tie

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------

my pc specs :
AMD phenom II x4 955BE
MSI-785G E-53                
Corsair xms 3 1600mhz 4gb DDR3
XFX HD 5770 [ yea i changed my gfz card <3 ] 
Transcend 20gb SSD
Seagate Velociraptor 320gb x 2 RaiD 
Cooler Master Gladiator 
Corsair VX 550


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> but dude he is using a alienware.... ALIENWARE.... what performance ratio do you expect with that of your new computer? even my 6 month old pc beats the hell outta your pc....
> anyways i think we ended the discussion and called it a tie
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------
> ...



To whom ur comparing my PC.....
yuck my current system is not comparable....
& i dont know whether my coming system will beat ur system or not


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2010)

yes i was talking about your coming system....

btw why are you building an intel platform?? for the same price/performance ratio you can get a much better ddr3 based pc with a quad core top of the line ati processor under 45k excluding screen?? sad why people choose intel.... i would rather invest the extra money you kept for a core i5 and get a HD5850 and new psu with a proper cabinet


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yes i was talking about your coming system....
> btw why are you building an intel platform?? for the same price/performance ratio you can get a much better ddr3 based pc with a quad core top of the line ati processor under 45k excluding screen?? sad why people choose intel.... i would rather invest the extra money you kept for a core i5 and get a HD5850 and new psu with a proper cabinet



I read good reviews on Core-i5 & suggested by other members dats y....
& its better than C2D afaik....

i dont know the amd quad core proccy....comparison...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

what i meant to say was that for the same amount of money you are spending on a core-i5 rig will be much better spent on a amd based phenom II rig...

example ..

rig config  :

amd phneom II x4 945 processor                   -> 8k
msi 785g e-53                                           ->4.5k
4gb ddr3 ram g-skill ripjaw  / corsair xms3       ->6.5k
xfx / asus HD5770                                       ->10k
seagate barracuda 7200.12 500gb hdd            ->2.5k 
cooler master extreme power 650w                 ->4k
cooler master RC690 sidepanel                       ->4.5k

total : 40k + 5k for cpu cooler , dvd drive mouse and keyboard....



intel config : 

intel core i5 750                                             ->11k
asus p7p55d mobo                                          ->11k
rest all components same ..... price = 60k approxx....


where as you spend 65k on amd rig : 


amd phenom II x4 955BE unlocked multiplier  . 10k
MSI 790GX G-65  mobo                             . 7k
4gb ddr3 ram g-skill ripjaw / corsair xms3      . 6.5k 
MSI 5850 1GB DDR5                                  . 17k
Seagate barracuda 7200.12 1Tb hdd            . 4.5k
Tagan 800w modular PSU                           . 8k
cooler master cm 690                                . 4.5k
cooler master cpu cooler Hyper N 520           . 2.5k

total : 60k 

performance difference : too much.....

1.quad core amd processor with unlocked multiplier can overclock till 10ghz... this feature is only available with extreme editions of intel cpu's
2.79x series mobo ... all solid capicators 16gb ddr3 support @ 1.6ghz ....awesome...
3.HD 5850 need i say more ? 
4.tagan 800w modular psu ..... enough for 2gtx 285's in sli with core i7 965 extreme 


hope you understand and go for ati .. 

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

also lol a good single / dual core processor beats any other processor at gaming ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> what i meant to say was that for the same amount of money you are spending on a core-i5 rig will be much better spent on a amd based phenom II rig...
> 
> example ..
> 
> ...



the above config is good but my budget is 40~45k not more than dat...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

so then go for the ati one dude .... you could still invest the rest 5k and get a larger hdd / better processor


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 17, 2010)

Both , the PS3 as well as PC are great... But i personally have experienced better gaming on my core-i7 than the ps3 as it seriously kicks a$$, coz it has much better graphics (and gaming at 1080p feels so damn real)....Not to forget FPS Games are much better played on the PC rather than the PS3...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> Both , the PS3 as well as PC are great... But i personally have experienced better gaming on my core-i7 than the ps3 as it seriously kicks a$$, coz it has much better graphics (and gaming at 1080p feels so damn real)....Not to forget FPS Games are much better played on the PC rather than the PS3...



which games u play @1080p in PC?

to all PS3 lovers...PC wins in this battle of graphics.......no matter how much u improve the graphics of PS3 games..they r still developed in a PC...
so PC is the 'GOD of all PS3'....


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 19, 2010)

^^
I totally agree with u......If the PC wasn't there, PS3 would never have existed as all the games are made on a PC not a PS3....
Well, currently i am playing Modern Warfare 2, Crysis Warhead, Legendary and Prototype at full settings on my rig.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> I totally agree with u......If the PC wasn't there, PS3 would never have existed as all the games are made on a PC not a PS3....
> Well, currently i am playing Modern Warfare 2, Crysis Warhead, Legendary and Prototype at full settings on my rig.....



Yup a PS3 is like popin the Game Disk...
eat popcorn....sit on a couch...grab the controller & start 
enjoying....ur game...hassle free entertainment....

But PC.....hahahaha the mother of all PS3....


----------

